# Regardless, golden won't go potty outside at all!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

First thing I would do is stop using the Pee pads....

When you take your boy out to potty are you taking him out on a leash? Either take him for a walk or walk him around the yard.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Retroun said:


> Hi, we have a 13 week golden. For the first week we had him ( at 8 weeks ) we were still finding ways to potty train him so around there we began training him. It is so difficult for us to just simply train him... For 4-5 weeks now we have been trying to potty train him. Every day I wake up at 6 AM for him to go potty. I always have faith he will do it but he just won't. He can hold it in the entire night, and at 7 AM I leave to work. Because he would be home alone for a while, I allow him to play in his play pen. He goes potty on the pee pad. Now you probably are going to hardly believe this, but I stay every day for 30 minutes (6:00 to 6:30 AM) trying to just get him to go potty. It's almost impossible. Not once has he gone potty and actually on weekends I stay for as long as 3 hours waiting outside for him to go potty. He just sits there instead. I keep him in his crate at night, he doesn't go potty. Now you may think it is not necessary but it is extremely painful and I always try to keep him in his crate during work. My family members HESITATE to take any care of him and can't even take him outside to go poo/pee. They just seriously refuse and if I put him in his crate, they ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS say it's abuse to leave him in there for too long. They always take him out. I have even tried to pay them just for them to let me take care of it! It's not working! I just want to do that so I can see if that will hold in his pee. As soon as the 30 mins is over which he doesn't go pee or poo in the morning, ON THE WAY BACK TO HIS CRATE, EVEN IN MY ARMS, he will poo. I seriously, seriously am about to give up on this dog and give him to a friend. There is no possible way I can try to potty train him. He just HATES going potty outside! For no reason! And no I have never hit him or scared him for him to go outside. He Just Hates it. I don't know why. I seriously need your help on this one, thanks. Sorry for long paragraph


Hi there! Is it winter where you are? 

If he uses the pee pads, I would start by taking the pee pads with you outside, maybe spraying a doggy scent spray that is used to entice urination in appropriate places. If it too cold he may be too uncomfortable to go outside, but taking something familiar, such as the pee pad, may help. And as Carolina Mom said, a walk may be helpful. The goal is to transition him from the pee pads as soon as possible. You could also just spray the doggy scent stuff in your yard where you want him to pee. Not being able to use your crate effectively is hard. I do not like pee pads for potty training, as this is something that can happen.


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Hi there! Is it winter where you are?
> 
> If he uses the pee pads, I would start by taking the pee pads with you outside, maybe spraying a doggy scent spray that is used to entice urination in appropriate places. If it too cold he may be too uncomfortable to go outside, but taking something familiar, such as the pee pad, may help. And as Carolina Mom said, a walk may be helpful. The goal is to transition him from the pee pads as soon as possible. You could also just spray the doggy scent stuff in your yard where you want him to pee. Not being able to use your crate effectively is hard. I do not like pee pads for potty training, as this is something that can happen.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> First thing I would do is stop using the Pee pads....
> 
> When you take your boy out to potty are you taking him out on a leash? Either take him for a walk or walk him around the yard.



I tried to take the pee pads outside already. Did not work. Also I cannot take him on a walk yet because he does not have his vaccinations. I do walk him around the grass though, and I am in California, so no it is not winter. Also, I have tried not using the pee pads. He can still hold it in. It's just when he leaves his crate or playpen, ANYWHERE he doesn't mind going poo, even on my hands! He can go poo anywhere...+


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Retroun said:


> I tried to take the pee pads outside already. Did not work. Also I cannot take him on a walk yet because he does not have his vaccinations. I do walk him around the grass though, and I am in California, so no it is not winter. Also, I have tried not using the pee pads. He can still hold it in. It's just when he leaves his crate or playpen, ANYWHERE he doesn't mind going poo, even on my hands! He can go poo anywhere...+


The pooing on your hands is unusual, he might feel safe there. I would start getting a scent spray, I think you can pick one up at Petsmart. I would also start playing with him outside if he's willing, it will stimulate his bowels when he starts moving. If you take the pee pads away altogether, does he pee on the floor or does he still hold it?


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> The pooing on your hands is unusual, he might feel safe there. I would start getting a scent spray, I think you can pick one up at Petsmart. I would also start playing with him outside if he's willing, it will stimulate his bowels when he starts moving. If you take the pee pads away altogether, does he pee on the floor or does he still hold it?


Well he attempts to hold it so he begins crying. I did one time just not even take him out just to see what happens, sure enough he poos on the floor. So he can't hold it in, but it's honestly at this point IMPOSSIBLE for it to be outside. As I mentioned, he does poo ANYWHERE than outside. I have tried every possible place. The thing is if I make him hold it in he will poo on the way to the grass. So yeah, maybe I'll try the scent spray. So it just makes him poo where I spray the scent?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

The spray is to stimulate them to pee by mimicking the scent of other dog feces/urination. I have a dog that won't be on anything but grass, but when he was boarded, he had to pee on concrete. He wouldn't pee until they sprayed the concrete with the spray.

It may also be a texture thing, though unlikely if he's willing to poo in your arms. I would listen to input from others, but you could take this in a multi step approach. Start removing the pee pads, maybe investing in fake potty grass to mimic the texture of the grass outside. Scent spray. Finally, making outside very fun and exciting and not something stressful. I would consider hiring an actual dog walker/sitter to take him out because if you pay them they will take him outside.


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> The spray is to stimulate them to pee by mimicking the scent of other dog feces/urination. I have a dog that won't be on anything but grass, but when he was boarded, he had to pee on concrete. He wouldn't pee until they sprayed the concrete with the spray.
> 
> It may also be a texture thing, though unlikely if he's willing to poo in your arms. I would listen to input from others, but you could take this in a multi step approach. Start removing the pee pads, maybe investing in fake potty grass to mimic the texture of the grass outside. Scent spray. Finally, making outside very fun and exciting and not something stressful. I would consider hiring an actual dog walker/sitter to take him out because if you pay them they will take him outside.


Actually yes I have tried that as well. I got some of his poo and then I rubbed it on the grass for him to get used to that. Nope! Just as expected!


----------



## Frankfurter (Feb 26, 2020)

Does he hold it like that outside? 
This should probably only be used as a last resort, but maybe keep him company and play with him outside until he has no other option but to relive himself. 
It may take hours but he’ll have to do it eventually, even a fully house trained dog can’t hold it forever. Heap him with praise and treats and try get a routine going once you’ve figured out his bowel schedule.
Maybe consider seeing a dog behaviorist to help you. These kinds of problems aren’t uncommon, but they do require a lot of work to fix.


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Frankfurter said:


> Does he hold it like that outside?
> This should probably only be used as a last resort, but maybe keep him company and play with him outside until he has no other option but to relive himself.
> It may take hours but he’ll have to do it eventually, even a fully house trained dog can’t hold it forever. Heap him with praise and treats and try get a routine going once you’ve figured out his bowel schedule.
> Maybe consider seeing a dog behaviorist to help you. These kinds of problems aren’t uncommon, but they do require a lot of work to fix.



My dog doesn't seem to have a schedule, he just poos randomly. An hour after he eats, he will poo if he has the chance to. Also I'm pretty worried to take him outside on a walk other than my backyard, I'm worried he might get a disease since so many people have told me it's common if they aren't unvaccinated. That's why I was considering to wait ALL the way until his last vaccination for trainers. Also, staying with him all day is really difficult. I mentioned that I stayed with him for 3 hours once waiting for him to go poo! He didn't do anything. Instead, he actually just eats the grass and seems distracted by that!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Retroun said:


> My dog doesn't seem to have a schedule, he just poos randomly. An hour after he eats, he will poo if he has the chance to. Also I'm pretty worried to take him outside on a walk other than my backyard, I'm worried he might get a disease since so many people have told me it's common if they aren't unvaccinated. That's why I was considering to wait ALL the way until his last vaccination for trainers. Also, staying with him all day is really difficult. I mentioned that I stayed with him for 3 hours once waiting for him to go poo! He didn't do anything. Instead, he actually just eats the grass and seems distracted by that!


The lack of a schedule could be part of the problem. It's up to you as the doggie parent to make a consistent schedule. Most pups need to go out every 30 minutes when you begin potty training. Like any training you need to be consistent with what you do. Crating more than 3 hours at this age is hard on the kidneys and can cause some health problems so consider having a sitter/dog walker visit a couple of times a day for a few weeks. Holding it while he is crated is very different than holding when they are active. This is like comparing apples to oranges.

When you start this training it's very time consuming but gratefully these guys grow up pretty quickly. Remove the option to pee on the pads, as this is actually teaching the pup it's ok to pee in the house. Put a leash on the pup like you would with any training and take the pup outside. Even if you are in your own yard you can walk them around, play and keep them busy which will help stimulate the body to eliminate. Have some kibble in your pocket so you can jump up and down with excitement and reward. They want to please but so far your pup doesn't understand what you want.

Remember, this is a baby and didn't get the memo on what people want. If this means you must get up earlier, then this is what you need to do. I've had plenty of mornings with a good flashlight but out we went, rain or shine. If the pup is holding it while in the crate he is doing really good. Move the crate next to the door if you need to but carry the pup out immediately after leaving the crate, even if you put the leash on outside. Most pups will poop about 20 minutes after they eat. Meals should also be on a schedule so you can predict when they will need to go. 

Get into a routine so the pup will learn to hold it.. knowing the next potty break is coming. Sounds like he is trying so hang in there. Complete house breaking will not happen until they are over 6 months but the more consistent you are they get really close around 4 or 5 months but not at all trustworthy until they can physically hold it. Hope this helps, I understand your frustration!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

If you are really serious about potty training, go way back to the beginning. Get rid of the pee pads, and get some dog scent spray. Take him out of the crate as soon as you wake up and straight outside. Give him ~10 minutes to pee or poo. If he doesn’t go, take him inside and right back into the crate. Set a timer for 30 minutes. After the 30 minutes, take him out and right back outside onto the grass. Give him ~10 more minutes. If he doesn’t pee/poo right back into the crate for another 30 minutes. Repeat this until he goes. Plan to start this Saturday or a day you don’t have work to really commit to this. When he DOES go (he eventually will HAVE to go) give him LOTS of high value treats and tons of praise. You MUST MUST MUST be consistent or he won’t learn. He obviously has a gap in training and doesn’t know what you want him to do. Once he has peed/pooed outside he can go back into the house and play with you, but seriously ONLY if he has gone. Otherwise he won’t catch on. You can do this but you need to be serious about going back to the beginning and sticking to the schedule until he figures this out.

*if he keeps pooing in your hands, carry him on his back with his feet pointing up, in my experience this has worked if a pup is having an accident or you need to get them quickly outside before peeing/pooping. 
Hang in there!


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

You can still train your puppy and use a leash on him in your yard until he is fully vaccinated. I would definately get rid of puppy pee pad. That's the problem with pee pads they get used to the pee pads and than they won't go outside. He needs a lot of play time to stimulate the need to pee. I used to run around kicking a soccer ball for him to chase until he would pee. And than praise and a treat until he realizes that by peeing outside will always get him praised and a treat. I never had a puppy poo in the house. My puppies were put outside for breaks during the day as much as possible until they were 100% trained. If he is in the cage all day u definately need a dog sitter letting him out during the day.


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Finally! He actually went poo outside! I gave him 2 treats and lots of attention. Also let him inside to freely play however he wants. I stayed outside with him after work for around an hour. I only ran with him everywhere and gave him a bunch of toys. Eventually I saw him circling on the concrete so I quickly got him to get on grass. Unfortunately it was diarrhea, but I'm still so happy he finally went outside. That is his first time. It was all because he didn't have enough movement and all he was doing was chewing grass outside. Thanks guys! Any tips for tomorrow/tonight since I finally got him to go outside? When should I take him outside next?

EDIT: NEVERMIND! 10 Minutes later, HE runs to my carpet and goes poo! He literally had just gone poo! Then after he's done and I try to catch him, I say whatever now he's done, he can't do anything else. So then, I let him free and he runs AGAIN to another carpet 2 minutes later! Then I took him outside, he DOESN'T go poo. He didn't even finish that third time! What the heck!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

At this age I take them out every hour to pee, but like I said.... most pups need to poop shortly after they eat. LOL or after they play or after they wake up or, well you get the idea. The more active the pup is the more often you need to take them out to pee. So just go outside every hour until the pup can physically hold it a little longer. Right now the pup is still a baby and doesn't have complete control of bladder or bowels yet.
Before you know it the pup will whine and that's when you take the pup to the yard and congratulations, most people struggle with getting the puppy to alert them when they need to go!
Sorry is was runny but sometimes when they hold their poop it can upset their tummies. Maybe if the pup gets on a regular schedule it will firm up and be more normal. You did good! Just get into a routine that works for you and remember the pup is learning the process so give it some time and be a consistent as possible. The more often the pup goes outside vs accidents in the house the faster the training will go. You are off to a good start!


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> At this age I take them out every hour to pee, but like I said.... most pups need to poop shortly after they eat. LOL or after they play or after they wake up or, well you get the idea. The more active the pup is the more often you need to take them out to pee. So just go outside every hour until the pup can physically hold it a little longer. Right now the pup is still a baby and doesn't have complete control of bladder or bowels yet.
> Before you know it the pup will whine and that's when you take the pup to the yard and congratulations, most people struggle with getting the puppy to alert them when they need to go!
> Sorry is was runny but sometimes when they hold their poop it can upset their tummies. Maybe if the pup gets on a regular schedule it will firm up and be more normal. You did good! Just get into a routine that works for you and remember the pup is learning the process so give it some time and be a consistent as possible. The more often the pup goes outside vs accidents in the house the faster the training will go. You are off to a good start!


So does that mean it was just the fact that he was holding it in so long that he even had more poo to do in the house? So what should I do about that next time if that happens? Maybe if he has diarrhea then keep him outside for longer or?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I would be concerned if he kept having diarrhea. If he continues to have diarrhea I would take him to the vet and bring a fecal sample. He needs to be taken outside EVERY 30 minutes until he starts to get it. Every time he stops playing, wakes up from a nap, gets out of the crate or sniffs around, straight outside! Puppies need a constant routine in the beginning to learn how to hold their bowels/bladders. I would also make sure every time he has an accident inside, you clean it very well with a specific cleaner for pet urine/poop. If he smells his urine or poop on the carpet or floor he will continue to go to the bathroom there.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Retroun said:


> So does that mean it was just the fact that he was holding it in so long that he even had more poo to do in the house? So what should I do about that next time if that happens? Maybe if he has diarrhea then keep him outside for longer or?


It's hard to know if it was from holding it or something he ate. I don't use snacks, just kibble out of the daily rations. Young pups tummies don't always handle "extras" until they get older. My young ones sometimes go more than once so maybe allow some more outside time until you are sure he's finished. 
The majority of the dogs I've had only pooped after a meal so if they ate 3 times a day, they pooped 3 or 4 times. As they grew and the afternoon meal stopped they only went twice/3 times. I didn't stop the mid day meal until they were 5 months. It also depends on how much you feed and when so keep that in mind as you build your routine. In a few weeks the pup will begin to physically be able to control this better, right now it's like a baby in diapers and they go without any control for when and where.
FWIW this process gets easier as you continue so hang in there. Sounds like you have a very smart puppy and as soon as they figure out you want them to poop when you take them out it is so much easier!


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Emmdenn said:


> I would be concerned if he kept having diarrhea. If he continues to have diarrhea I would take him to the vet and bring a fecal sample. He needs to be taken outside EVERY 30 minutes until he starts to get it. Every time he stops playing, wakes up from a nap, gets out of the crate or sniffs around, straight outside! Puppies need a constant routine in the beginning to learn how to hold their bowels/bladders. I would also make sure every time he has an accident inside, you clean it very well with a specific cleaner for pet urine/poop. If he smells his urine or poop on the carpet or floor he will continue to go to the bathroom there.


Exactly! This is exactly how I feel. Every 30 minutes until he is potty trained.


----------



## Retroun (Feb 9, 2020)

Lambeau0609 said:


> Exactly! This is exactly how I feel. Every 30 minutes until he is potty trained.


Yea I try to do it every 30 minutes. Unfortunately he doesn't go every 30 mins. I see him wanting to go every 1-2 hours, nothing near 30 mins though. Also diarrhea NEVER happens, other than that one time he had giardia (but it's gone). He hasn't gone poo all day since I was at work since I was told to remove pee pads, so I did. If waiting too long might actually cause diarrhea, I feel like that may be it, but its been 3 times today. I have spent so much money on just giardia that wouldn't go away until 3x the medicine we had to give him (3 weeks), it was supposed to be 1 week and its gone. Our local vets are seriously expensive and I would rather wait on his diarrhea for now and see if it goes away! I have to pay $50 EVERY visit I go to the vet, which is absolutely ridiculous to me, I have already paid $400 just on vet fees for giardia since it wouldn't go away!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

It doesn’t matter if you think he has to go after 30 or not. If you want him to be potty trained, right now you need to be taking him out every 30 minutes until he goes. I would be watching him like a HAWK and every time he stops playing, starts sniffing, wakes up, or walks away from what he’s doing scoop him right up in your arms and straight outside. There is no two ways about it, if he keeps going inside and he isn’t in a strict routine he won’t get the idea and will be much harder to house train.

Also- YES IT IS ANNOYING in the beginning to have to take a puppy outside every 30 minutes but after a few weeks he’ll be able to hold it longer and longer and then before you know it he’ll be potty trained. It is a big commitment but that’s just what comes along with having a puppy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

so you are working with a pup who already has had considerable GI issues having had giardia. But Emmdenn is 100% right- take the pup out every 30 minutes. Let him have the opp to pee and poop. If he does, yay. if not back in crate and out again in 30 minutes. A lot of the next few days will be in the crate. He's not old enough to have the house! And after this week of really rigid pottying, plan to do same next week every 45 minutes. Boys pee in fractions. Diarrhea doesn't come from nowhere. It's a job but if you don't do the job, he is not going to magically become reliable.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Remember this is a training lesson. You want to set the pup up to be success so going out often is giving the pup an opportunity to learn the process. You set the schedule, allowing the pup to dictate when you take him out is one reason you are struggling. 
The secret to potty training is avoiding the opportunities to have accidents. Every time they go in the house you are basically telling (from the pups perspective) that it's ok. 
If you can be consistent with going out every hour without any accidents in the house then this is what you need to do. But waiting for the pup to tell you he needs out will be confusing to the puppy, he doesn't know when he needs to go out yet, you take him out as a precaution so he can be successful. Like any training you do this lesson over and over until they figure it out. This is a skill and right now the pup has limits on what he can physically do.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Retroun said:


> Yea I try to do it every 30 minutes. Unfortunately he doesn't go every 30 mins. I see him wanting to go every 1-2 hours, nothing near 30 mins though. Also diarrhea NEVER happens, other than that one time he had giardia (but it's gone). He hasn't gone poo all day since I was at work since I was told to remove pee pads, so I did. If waiting too long might actually cause diarrhea, I feel like that may be it, but its been 3 times today. I have spent so much money on just giardia that wouldn't go away until 3x the medicine we had to give him (3 weeks), it was supposed to be 1 week and its gone. Our local vets are seriously expensive and I would rather wait on his diarrhea for now and see if it goes away! I have to pay $50 EVERY visit I go to the vet, which is absolutely ridiculous to me, I have already paid $400 just on vet fees for giardia since it wouldn't go away!


Guardia is extremely hard to get rid of. If everything in the home that he has used or played with( blankets, toys, floor, dog dish etc) hasn't been disinfected chances are it will return. 
If he is having diarrhea it's either something he ate or my guess giardia. I've had all my puppies totally housetrained in 3 weeks but I took them out during the day every 30 minutes. Especially as soon as they wake up from nap, after eatting, after play time in house.Even if u think they don't have to go. It just puts them in a good routine. The more times u take them out the quicker they will get used to going potty outside. And use the potty breaks outside as a time to train them to learn there commands. At his age he should know, come, sit etc. 
Lots of praise is the key. Mine puppy would do anything for a snack which I used his food which was always in my pocket.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Emmdenn said:


> It doesn’t matter if you think he has to go after 30 or not. If you want him to be potty trained, right now you need to be taking him out every 30 minutes until he goes. I would be watching him like a HAWK and every time he stops playing, starts sniffing, wakes up, or walks away from what he’s doing scoop him right up in your arms and straight outside. There is no two ways about it, if he keeps going inside and he isn’t in a strict routine he won’t get the idea and will be much harder to house train.
> 
> Also- YES IT IS ANNOYING in the beginning to have to take a puppy outside every 30 minutes but after a few weeks he’ll be able to hold it longer and longer and then before you know it he’ll be potty trained. It is a big commitment but that’s just what comes along with having a puppy.


Well said! Watching him like a hawk is exactly correct.


----------



## Bezifamily (Feb 19, 2020)

One thing that I learned is have a term for peeing and pooping we use “work it” and when they go you say “good work it” then it becomes a command. It is so great you don’t wait for a pee or poop, they get the job done. My other training tip is make them sit before you pet them (every time) and they learn not to jump. I wish I could take credit for these tips but I got them from someone else.


----------

